# This white top hara fry look legit ?



## will1017 (Jun 17, 2013)

Just wondering if they look right, I think they do 
but I just want other opinions , heres two pictures below .

http://i1284.photobucket.com/albums/a58 ... qjxb4t.jpg

http://i1284.photobucket.com/albums/a58 ... gpvf7b.jpg


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

while i would never judge a fish at a fry stage, i can say that my fry from my old tank raised hara, and the fry from my current F1 hara, never are that light at a fry stage.
They also dont show the bars like that at a small fry stage.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Mschn99 said:


> while i would never judge a fish at a fry stage, i can say that my fry from my old tank raised hara, and the fry from my current F1 hara, never are that light at a fry stage.
> They also dont show the bars like that at a small fry stage.


I agree with Mr. Mschn99 that these guys are too small to accurately ID, but at first glance they don't look right for white top hara. First impression was Kenyi hybrid, but I'd give them at least a couple more months before trying again for an ID.


----------



## amcvettec (May 11, 2012)

it looks like they have yellow tipped tail fins and along the caudal aspect of the dorsal fin. Their jaw shape also seems very off, even for juveniles.


----------



## will1017 (Jun 17, 2013)

Anybody have pics of there fry ? those are like 3 months old.


----------



## Azballa7 (Jul 12, 2007)

Those are my fry I sold to Will...I can assure you that they are not hybrids. My White Tops are F1 and they came from a species only tank (WC White Top Haras)
Here is a picture of my dominant male who is the father of those fry!


----------



## Azballa7 (Jul 12, 2007)

nmcichlid-aholic said:


> Mschn99 said:
> 
> 
> > while i would never judge a fish at a fry stage, i can say that my fry from my old tank raised hara, and the fry from my current F1 hara, never are that light at a fry stage.
> ...


Don't have any Kenyis in my tank...so I know this can be ruled out for sure. The tank mates for my White tops consist of Demasonis, yellow labs, srt Hongis, yellow tail aceis, syno cats, bristlenose plecos, and a few otopharynx lithobates z-rocks.


----------



## Azballa7 (Jul 12, 2007)

Mschn99 said:


> while i would never judge a fish at a fry stage, i can say that my fry from my old tank raised hara, and the fry from my current F1 hara, never are that light at a fry stage.
> They also dont show the bars like that at a small fry stage.


Well the color of the substrate, lighting and stress can have a impact on the coloring of fish. And the fish are around 1" to 1.5 inches or so.
I did a quick google search and found several pictures of fry white tops with barring....

Guess we will have to wait for the fry to grow out some more to get our answers. :fish:


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Those fry look like Cyno sp. Hara to me. I've seen barring like that quite young - it doesn't stay on all the time, but they'll flash it as they start playing chase / testing dominance.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

amcvettec said:


> it looks like they have yellow tipped tail fins and along the caudal aspect of the dorsal fin. Their jaw shape also seems very off, even for juveniles.


A yellow tipping of the caudal fin and dorsal fin is sometimes seen in this species - especially when young. It's hard to see under certain lighting.


----------



## Michael_S (Aug 18, 2013)

Azballa7 said:


> nmcichlid-aholic said:
> 
> 
> > Mschn99 said:
> ...


Out of curiosity, did you witness the spawn?


----------



## Azballa7 (Jul 12, 2007)

Yes iv seen them spawn...iv seen all of my fish spawn at one point or another...especially after big water changes. However ever since I got the syno cats the spawn rates have not been too successful....the catfish either eat the eggs or just interrupt the fish.


----------

